# Lily Chocolate Tabby Ragdoll x Birman 7yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lily Chocolate Tabby Ragdoll 7yrs old . Lovely girl full of character Neutered/microchipped ... she has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

